

Don’t Worry, Ben, It’s a Long Way to San Quentin - T-A
http://go.bloomberg.com/market-now/2014/02/12/dont-worry-ben-its-a-long-way-to-san-quenti/

======
nswanberg
The original HN thread on Ben's "Why I did not go to jail" post had comments
saying more or less the same things, though not to this level of detail.

Talking about jail was much more attention-grabbing, though, and that worked
out well. The downside of that though is that now some readers are hung up on
whether Ben really was going to jail and might miss the more important example
about having expert help but digging in to the details of that expert advice.

